# Harbor Freight Bench Grinder Stand: Solid, great value



## dbhost

FWIW, I am not a HF hater in the slightest. But I have looked at the various HF stands, even owned a few. They put the tools too low for me, and I always ended up stooping to use the tool. Not a knock on the stand, just make sure it puts the tool at a good working height for YOU… For me to be comfortable, I would need the stand to be about 4" taller… Of course this is a good excuse to build and keep a drawer box under the grinder for various grinding accessories…


----------



## MarkColan

I was concerned about the height, too. But I noticed that the stand itself (without the bench top) was already as high as the work bench I used to use with the old washing machine motor grinder, and that height worked out for me.

I did consider building it a bit higher - putting a drawer unit as part of the bench top, on top - but decided I really don't want to bring the grinder closer to my face.

Thanks for writing!


----------



## dbhost

No worries. The difference is the height of the person, not the machine… I am 6' even, and I HATE stooping due to back problems.. So things tend to go high for me… My workbench that I set my grinder on now is 36" off the floor… If you are shorter, or prefer a more relaxed reach (elbows less bent) then the height is perfect… I did have some HF stands for a while, the unversal tool stands, and I agree, they are fairly well made. I did not like the plastic foot thingies though. I plasti-dipped mine…


----------



## MarkColan

It was the universal tools stand that I thought was a tad flimsy. It was made with thinner metal. The bench grinder stand is the one I used, and it has 1/16" metal, and is quite sturdy.


----------

